# Felt Purchasing Help



## NCHeeler (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm having a rough time trying to find a good deal on a Felt road bike to purchase. There are no local Felt dealers in my area, and I was literally minutes away from getting an F55 off of ebay with the "Buy it Now" option when someone else beat me to it. I've tried online sites, but have read that Felt bikes cannot be sold and shipped through dealers. Does anyone have any advice other than just waiting to come accross one on ebay? Does anyone have a 56 cm that they're looking to sell? Thanks.


----------



## Brooks04 (Feb 8, 2004)

Where do you live? I noticed your name NCHeeler, so by chance do you live in NC? I bought my Felt new from a dealer in Clemmons, NC.


----------

